# anyone in Beds/Herts



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Is there anyone out there in the Herts/Beds area? I'm new to all this. 
I've just heard (after 6 months of waiting) that a consultant at the Luton/Dunstable hospital will see me (with a view to artificial insemination) but the waiting time is over 12 weeks.

Emma


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Emma ~ welcome to FF,

There's a few of us Herts girls on here......we're having a meet up in Welwyn soon and you're more than welcome to join us 

If you look under 'meeting places' you should find the thread there (i'd do you a link but i don't know how to do it!!)

Lots of luck with your tx.......the waiting's awful, eh!!

Take care, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Emma,

Welcome to FF!

Here is the link Lizzy mentioned, hope to see you there?

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/*********/index.php?board=37;action=display;threadid=8832;start=60;boardseen=1

Laine x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

I just sussed how to do it........thanks Laine


----------



## sharon m (Apr 28, 2004)

hi emma   I have had three att at iui at luton/dun hosp and have three more trys. So if you have any questions just ask! I know what its like to be waiting not knowing whats going to happen? I live in beds about 1hr from luton hosp my nearest hosp is bedford but they dont do the treatment there.speak to you soon sharonxxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi Sharon (and everybody else); thanks for replying. How long did you have to wait between seeing the consultant and starting IUI? How long did you have to wait between tries? Was the consultant (and nurses) friendly and approachable? 
Good luck with your next go!


----------



## sharon m (Apr 28, 2004)

hi emma once you have seen your doctor you could start strate away , its all down to the lady who does iui. My first cycle was cancelled because the lady was haveing a op then my seconed because she was on holiday but then i had two goes in a roe! ther is only one women in the hospital that does iui , i asked about this at the hosp and they said they are lucky to have her as she is very good. All the nurses  ive seen have been very nice . I have to have injections on the ward as i dont ovulat prop and all the nurses are very nice.I was very upset when my first go was cancelled but it can happen so dont be two upset if it does happen. I should have been haveing done it done this week but she is on holiday so i should go ahead next month. Good luck emma speak to u soon sharonxxxx


----------



## clairol (Nov 10, 2004)

Hello, I have just found this lead and I am interested in joining as I live in Welwyn Garden City near the QE2.  I'm on my 2ww after IUI on Wednesday.


----------

